# Paradigm - Studio 40v3/CC590v3 or Studio20v5/CC590v5 ?



## joms (Jul 10, 2014)

Purpose - For 95% movies / 5% music
Subs - 1pc SVS PC13 Ultra
Amplifier - Denon 2312 (105watts per channel?)
Room - 15sqm bedroom (closed)
Note: I live in the Philippines hence the price
---------------------------------------------------------------
What would you get?

(old stock but still bnew as per dealer)
Studio 40v3 (pair) - $733
Studio CC590v3 - $600

VS

(new bnew stock)
Studio 20v5 (pair) - $1100
Studio CC590v5 - $1040

Questions:

1) Are the version 5 that much better than the version 3? Note that the Studio40v3 left/right speakers are bigger (has two mids) versus the single speaker of Studio20v5

2) Will there be a problem in using old stock speakers? I think studio version3 speakers are more than 10yrs+ old right? I'm quite hesitant to get old speakers since the molding/glue or something might be weak already or such. Or maybe because they weren't used for a long time, rust or some other thing gets degraded already? Please enlighten me.

Note: I won't get into the reasons but let's just say that I won't be able to audition the speakers before buying them. Without disrespect, please don't recommend that I listen to both and get the one which sounds good to me. Thanks.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you have the budget for the V5s? If it would put your mind at ease to have brand new speakers, then go for it. Having said that, there is nothing wrong with purchasing older used speakers. I use Studio 100 v2 and Studio CC v2 (around 15 years old now) and have no issues. Some components in the internal crossovers can degrade over time but as long as the speakers have not been physically abused or exposed to a harsh environment they should still sound great.


----------



## joms (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks.

One question though, is there really a CC-590v3? All I can find in google is CC-570v3. I asked my dealer again and he confirmed that what he is selling is the CC-590v3. By the way, the version 3 speakers are display units. They weren't used or sold but they were already displayed in their store for quite some time. Do you think there won't be any problems with that? He gave me a 1year store warranty only (if it doesn't work then they will fix it). Not sure where they will get the parts though since I think they don't carry paragon anymore


----------

